# XP Not Loading Properly: Logonui.exe error



## adub83 (Nov 16, 2007)

Up until two days ago, my computer was fine. When I start it up, im able to login as normal, however when it get to the desktop i get three errors. They are logonui.exe application error, userint.exe application error, and wgatray.exe application error.

No icons show up on the screen, nor does the start menu. I've tried putting the computer in safe mode and that does nothing at all. Someone please help me. I have a lot of work to do.:smile:


----------



## adub83 (Nov 16, 2007)

anybody?


----------



## adub83 (Nov 16, 2007)

????????????????


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

There is something going around that is affecting the userinit.exe and wsaupdater.exe files, but the logonui.exe file being affected is new to me. 

Can you get Task Manager to load when you do a CTRL-ALT-DEL? If yes, can you go to the "Applications" tab, click "New Task" and type "explorer.exe" w/o quotes and get the taskbar back? If not you may want to try the below procedure:



> 1. Insert a XP CD (any XP install CD will do for this procedure) and boot up.
> 2. When asked, boot to the CD by hitting the Enter key.
> 3. After a short while, a menu will appear.
> Select R for repair.
> ...


At the "copy userinit.exe wsaupdater.exe" stage you may want to change this to "*copy userinit.exe wsaupdater.exe logonui.exe*" to copy over the logonui.exe file as well. I think that is the right syntax but I could be wrong.

Once you get where you can log in, scan the system for spyware / viruses. Follow the *5 steps* to scan and clean your system as well as post a HijackThis Log.

BMR777


----------



## lilturtlehead (Oct 23, 2008)

I've got the same error... I get the logon UI error about 5 or 6 times then just the desktop background... no icons, no start menu, and can't access task manager. 

I've tried running repair with the windows XP disk but I get the same thing. I followed the advise from another forum to go to \windows\system32 and move the msgina.dll to a different folder with the expectation that windows would replace it but that wasn't the case and I was unable to reboot successfully at all. So I'm back to reinstalling from the disk but I'm not confident that I will have any positive results. This SUCKS!


----------

